# Hi from So Cal



## msflambe (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been sailing a little over a year. I'd been sailing with my partner to Catalina at least once a month (some times twice) for seven months, and when we broke up, I was willing to let go of everything but the sailing. So I took lessons and got keelboat certified, and now I'm trying to find community and learn all the stuff I don't even know that I need to know, you know?:laugher 

I've been looking to buy a boat, but the slip fees are too much of a monthly commitment for me, and trailering isn't an option on my Toyota Echo. So I'm looking for partnership opportunities. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## triathjohn (Oct 12, 2011)

You may be able to tow a little trailer with a windsurfer on it. I've done some windsurfing and the sailing principles are the same.


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

We towed a Hobie cat with a VW bug (in the 60-70's) for years. And yes, you can make Catalina in a 18' Hobie, faster than most Monohulls. Some times we just threw the Hobie ON TOP of the bug, tied the mast to it and drove to the bay that way (Approx 5 miles at the time.)

There are many boats you can tow with a small car, just gotta be willing to do it.


----------



## msflambe (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm laughing at the thought of the cat straddling the VW's roof. I get it. Sail at all costs! Here in Cali the water is freaking cold (I'm from So Fla originally) so there's no way I'm going to get on a windsurfer. Nope.

I was actually looking at a pretty sweet West Wight Potter. A 14-footer. The Echo's manual, however, says not to tow. And I need to drive more than I need to sail (I invoke Maslow's hierarchy here) so I don't want to chance it. 

I did find a partnership, get this, on two ELECTRIC sailboats -- a Newport 30 and a Catalina 27, both converted. Three days a month $100. Not a bad deal. So I think I'll try that out while I work on converting everything in my life to support sailing.


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree about the water in SoCal (I'm in Corona). I just bought a boat in Annapolis, MD to save myself the trip through the canal.


----------

